# 80ziger Jahre Musik!!!



## General (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Leutz, ich wollte mal wissen was ihr noch für Musik aus den guten alten 80ziger Jahre (NDW, PoP, Nes Waves unsw..) hört oder gehört habt.
Ihr könnt auch gerne die Links (You Tube, My Video unsw.) hier posten.

*Aber achtet bitte darauf, dass keine offiziellen Musikvideos (auch nicht ausschnittsweise) dabei sind, schaut noch mal in die Regeln . Und hier könnt Ihr nachlesen, wie man ein Video in einen Beitrag einbetten kann:

http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials...-tutorial-einbetten-von-videos-das-forum.html
*

So ich fange dann mal an

GEORGE KRANZ - DIN DA DA

​


----------



## Claudia (14 Juli 2011)




----------



## Q (14 Juli 2011)

Opus? happy09 


​


----------



## DerMarx (14 Juli 2011)

Pink Floyd (durch meinen Vater erst in den 90ern wirklich gehort da ich ja erst 85 geboren bin


----------



## Q (14 Juli 2011)

DerMarx schrieb:


> Pink Floyd (durch meinen Vater erst in den 90ern wirklich gehort da ich ja erst 85 geboren bin




:thumbup:

​


----------



## Stefan102 (14 Juli 2011)

Hui, das gefällt mir 

Hier mal ein Song, der es mir schon in den 1980igern angetan hatte:


----------



## Katzun (14 Juli 2011)

schöner thread, zu 80ziger musik kannst du heute noch feiern...egal ob jung ob alt....das geht immer! :thumbup:



:rock::WOW::rock:


----------



## Katzun (14 Juli 2011)




----------



## Stefan102 (14 Juli 2011)

Hach *schwärm* da könnte ich gar nicht mehr aufhören 
​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juli 2011)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW: happy09happy09happy09happy09happy09


----------



## Stefan102 (14 Juli 2011)

Mein absoluter Liebling 
​


----------



## General (14 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Juli 2011)

in 1986 :WOW:

​


----------



## Stefan102 (14 Juli 2011)

Ohja - Send Me An Angel *schwärm* 
Nochmal 2 tolle:


Zwar nur ganz knapp in den 1980gern ... 19.11.79 - 20.01.80 Platz #1 in den deutschen Charts:



​


----------



## astrosfan (15 Juli 2011)

1985: Paul Hardcastle - 19

​ 
1986: Stan Ridgway - Camouflage​

​


----------



## wiesel (15 Juli 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> in 1986 :WOW:
> 
> ​





Great Thx!!! 

:thumbup: :thxleas09


----------



## machoman (15 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## Claudia (16 Juli 2011)

Ja Send Me An Angle und Maybe sind toll





ich liebe das Lied


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 Juli 2011)

​


----------



## astrosfan (17 Juli 2011)

Cindy Lauper - Time after time

​


----------



## General (17 Juli 2011)

Mal bisschen NDW




​


----------



## General (3 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## General (3 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## beachkini (3 Sep. 2011)




----------



## General (3 Sep. 2011)

Und Bitte kein Aufschrei, dieses Lied ist nicht verboten und lief in den 80zigern
​


----------



## beachkini (3 Sep. 2011)




----------



## Mickey Rourke (3 Sep. 2011)

Clowns und Helden - Ich liebe dich
​


----------



## machoman (13 Sep. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> :thumbup:
> 
> ​



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2011)

Und nocheinmal Italio Hits

[​


----------



## Dr. Alban (24 Sep. 2011)

Große Mucke der 80er damals....und dabei nicht zu verachten die *Background-Sängerinnen*

*Bad Boys Blue - Come Back And Stay (1987) *


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2011)

Italo Hits

​


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2011)

​


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Erinnerungen bisher, ich habe da noch einen etwas anderen Song im Ohr, nämlich Only Music Survives von Alba. Das lief in der Disco rauf und runter. Aber ich weiß nicht ob das so verbreitet war.


----------



## noah (24 Okt. 2012)

Klasse Seite!!!! :thx:


----------



## schlongdong2 (24 Okt. 2012)

Super Seite, danke!


----------



## TheTux (23 Nov. 2012)

:WOW: Metal und Hard-Rock :WOW:​


----------

